# Good deal on Port Wine



## DJM (Jan 25, 2007)

Stumbled across this deal and thought I'd share with the forum. Bonnydock's website is having a sale on its 2004 Bouteille Call Syrah Port. $25 for a case, plus shipping. I ordered a case, and the total came out to about $60 shipped, which is $5 a bottle. I have no idea if this stuff is any good, but it was worth a shot for me. I figure if it's not worth a damn I can hand it out as gifts. Go to https://www.bonnydoonvineyard.com/ and click on the cellar sale icon.


----------



## Benz_one (Mar 22, 2006)

This sounds like a great deal. I've read reviews on this port-ified wine and it sounds quite good to me. I ordered a case as well. Thank you for the link!


----------



## Fullbent (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks x 2! :al


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanks I love Bonnydoon. I haven't had their port but I have liked everything else of theirs. There site wasn't working right but I'll order some later today or tomrrow.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

No shipping to Arkansas. Imagine that!!!!!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Having some Taylor 10 now...mmmmm.


----------



## niterider56 (Jun 30, 2006)

Kayak_Rat said:


> No shipping to Arkansas. Imagine that!!!!!


AK is Arkansas isn't it. That is one of the states they say they ship to. Me I'm screwed as I live in Arizona and nobody ships here.


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

niterider56 said:


> AK is Arkansas isn't it. That is one of the states they say they ship to. Me I'm screwed as I live in Arizona and nobody ships here.


AK is Alaska I believe


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

niterider56 said:


> AK is Arkansas isn't it. That is one of the states they say they ship to. Me I'm screwed as I live in Arizona and nobody ships here.


A lot of the Southern and Central California Wineries are now shipping to AZ... I'm part of a Wine Club


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

whiteboard said:


> Having some Taylor 10 now...mmmmm.


I'd stick with it... Bonnydock... Fonseca, Quinta de Nacional... tough choice. :al


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

Has anyone had this before? Is it any good? Comparable to what other ports?


----------



## earnold25 (Oct 5, 2006)

bah, no shipping to Maryland. thanks for posting though!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

U almost had me hook until the last statement, oh well let me know how it taste.


----------



## Benz_one (Mar 22, 2006)

I got in on this deal, so I just wanted to post a little review of this port.

Overall, I would say it was certainly drinkable, however, the raspberry taste was a bit much for me. Unlike my favorite tawny ports that have nice subtle flavors, this port was definitely on the bolder side.

I think it goes well with a rich dessert...especially chocolate.

Not as well with a cigar. However, I have not tried it with a cigar that has chocolate-like flavor in it...like a Nestor Reserve...might be good.

However, this was purchased with my girlfriend in mind (who also smokes cigars) and she has enjoyed it.

Anyone else try this yet?


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Got my case today I'll try to put up a review in the next couple of days. Things are hectic here. Selling houses, friends in from out of state, bachelor parties and birthday parties out of town all unrelated are making this a busier week than most.


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

No shipping to Jersey.

Would have loved to give it a shot.


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Quick review. This not a "traditional" port by any means. I personally really enjoy and prefer a nice tawny port. I also can enjoy a good ruby port. This is remotely related to a ruby. 

Initial impression. The name boutielle call (booty call) is pretty funny. Nice label and smallish wine shaped bottle. It is a nice looking bottle. When you pour it into a glass it is almost a cassis color. A really deep almost black purple. 

A good port will cling to the glass and has a higher viscosity than most wines. This doesn't have that kind of body. Still it has good color and definitly is thicker than most wines. As a fortified wine it has an alcohol content of 17.5% The first flavors you get are of a very jammy syrah type wine with a strong overtone of sweetened rasberries. Which makes a lot of sense I belive they make it using a syrah wine and a rasberry liquor as opposed to a blended wine and brandy. 

If you are looking for a true port you I think you are going to be dissappointed. As an after dinner cordial this is a very nice drink and at the case price off their website a real steal. This would be wonderful drizzeled over a flowerless chocolate cake. My fiancee thinks it is wonderful as well. 

I may pick up a second case if they have any less. It is a fantastic "gift" wine. I have already given away 4 bottles.  Helpful neighbor, birthday, best friend, and party gift.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

gvarsity said:


> My fiancee thinks it is wonderful as well.


By far, this is what matters most. You win!

Looking forward to trying this myself. Half a case has already disappeared amongst family, but I've locked down the other half case! :al


----------

